
Why Wall Street's Layoffs Are More Serious Than You Think - a5seo
http://www.forbes.com/sites/halahtouryalai/2011/11/16/why-wall-streets-layoffs-are-more-serious-than-you-think/
======
jfb
It is deeply uncharitable of me to say so, but: cry me a goddamned river.

